# Thicknessing drum sander - shop made



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*

I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:

Dominic's Woodshop

Kawika Ukulele Sander

Ray Lanham Woodcentral

Roberto-Venn School of Luthiery

Mother earth

The Woodshop

Art Herrick

Luthiers' Friend

Nick's drum Sander

Moritz Designs

Shop Notes

With all that information, especially the very comprehensive how-to-do-it website by Dominic upon whose sander I largely based mine, I didn't even attempt a proper instructional blog, but here are a few pictures of the finished article.



Space is a serious problem for me, so I went for a unit I can stand on the folding workbench 'Workmate'. I'm not sure that was too good an idea now that I realise the weight of the finished job.

eBay provided most of the hardware (all new items) at the following cost:

- Motor £33.85
- Velcro £8.24
- Rod £12.75
- Bearings £15.06
- Belt £5.12
- Switch £17.93

- Total £92.95. What's that, about 185 US Dollars?

The wood & pulleys I had kicking around and the rise and fall arrangement was from bits in the junk box.









A work of art it isn't, but it seems to be pretty accurate, vibration-free and quiet.

I'll be happy to answer any questions of course.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Looks great Yorkie. Didn't know you were looking to make so quiclkly.

How is it hand feeding it?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Far far easier than I'd feared Gary. I thought there'd be loads of 'kick back', but at 1/6th turn of the adjuster at a time it's a very gentle animal. The dust collector is a must as I found when I forgot to switch it on!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Who cares whether its a work of art Stew, as long as it does the job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Looks great, I've eyed the same thing for a while now…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Stew, nice job.
You beat me to it by a country mile and it really looks fine.

What is you RPM?

Bob


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Motor runs at 2870 rpm and it's 'geared' down to around 1700rpm. Drum is 5" dia. As far as I know, that's in line with Grizzly, Performax etc.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Great Job Stewart. Looks like a keeper.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Form and functionality, what more can you ask for?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Very nice job, looks very professional.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Stew, nice job. How thin will it go?

Tom


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Great piece of craftsmanship Stew.

I'll bet others will be trying to duplicate this.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


really cool. I hope you gets lots of years of satisfaction from it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Stewart, I cant tell you how happy I am with this post. I have been agonizing about a thickness sander for so long now. I have been on the fence about putting the time into building one, wondering if it would be as good as a commercial version and whether it would just frustrate me. I just spent some considerable time with your links and I will be going back. I will definitely be talking to you more about this. I think you just pushed me over the edge to make one!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


It looks like functional art to me. Like most others here, I have been toying with the idea of building one but was not sure if it really would save all that much money, especially if it didn't work well when I was done 

Great post, thanks


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Good job. I love shop made machines. I tried one of these years ago using my lathe. But I didn't put the love into it that you seem to have done. I will be interested in how you like it over time with the manual feed.

Love your knobs!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Many thanks gentlejocks for your comments. I'd put in a lot of thought whether or not of some sort of feed arrangement would be necessary. Up to now, my limited experience with it suggests that I'm better off without that complication.

*Tom Adamski* - The rise and fall adjuster will take it down to zero, but I've yet to try it below 1/4 inch. The main reason for building it was for final thicknessing of acoustic guitar components. Hence the fairly generous width of 18". So I'm hoping it'll maintain its accuracy over that width and down to something like 1/8".

I'm so pleased to be of some help *Blake*. Bringing those links together took some doing, but should be a useful aid. Of course I'll be happy to talk about any aspects of the project.

*Steve* - Yes the knobs! Cheap and cheerful eh? Bandsawn mdf circles 'decorated' by Forstner bit and Araldited to a 1/4" / 6mm hex bolt.

And shhh! don't tell anyone, but the dust collector outlet is a plastic plumbing component; actually a lavatory soil pipe union. Perfect snug fit for my vacuum hose. And what you see on it is sawdust!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


I think it is up to your usual standard of excellence. You say yours is quiet. I have a performax, and with it and the DC running it really howls. Good work Sir.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


I was in Austria last week, whilst there I was looking back through my "Shop Notes" Magazines and I have started to modify there design for the thickness sander, to take panels up to 26" - not too sure how it will work out, but time will tell! Thanks for ALL the links, I am sure they will help.

Some Questions.
1. Did you find that central height adjustment was sufficient to maintain stability at the edges of the platern?
2. Is that Velcro you are using on the drum to hold the sandpapaer on?
3. What size was the motor you are using? I was thinking about a 2HP
4. What was the final drum speed you came up with?

Any comments would be appeciated


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


*Tony* - Thanks for your interest.

1. It's 'early days' & I haven't had the opportunity to use it very much yet. However the arrangement does seem rigid enough. I used top quality heavy brass hinges (the sort with washers incorporated on the wearing surfaces) to pivot the platten on. They have no play at all that I can discern. That, plus I'm careful to sand off the bare minimum at each run. 1/6th turn (0.008") is enough. Also, I went for a 1" diameter spindle throught the drum for rigidity.

2. Yes, I trued up the built-up 5" dia. MDF drum as recommended in Dominic's website, sealed it with PVA and applied self-adhesive hook 100mm wide Velcro obtained from here .

3. It's 1.5 hp motor, bought from eBay brand new.

4. Theoretical drum speed is around 1700 rpm. But, as you can see in picture #4, the belt is riding too high in the motor pulley, so it will be a little less than that. It was the only pulley I had in my junk box and it's really too narrow, but seems to work O.K.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


wow thats so cool. i've also latly been looking into a drum sander because there is now way that i can afford a big one. any advice. things you would do again or do differently?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks TWW.

I made it as a unit that would fix onto a folding workbench (Workmate) in the belief that I could store it away more easily in my cramped 'shop. However, the thing is so heavy that I wish I'd made it floor standing. Up to now I've used it at floor level! That's something I can, of course, modify in the future. I also need to rig up a safety guard over that belt drive.

As it's been otherwise a success, I should have perhaps used some decent hardwood for the frame, rather than the leftover pine pieces I had kicking around.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


where did you get your final plans from? just from one site or a combination of all the sites?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


It's probably 95% from what I've called Dominic's Woodshop TWW. He gives a very comprehensive set of instructional pictures.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


This was my very first thickness sander:

http://www.vanda-layindustries.com/html/the_hog_sander.html

Only 3" wide but I only used it for building my model ship.
It worked great.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


That's neat Gary.


----------



## Davesfunwoodworking (Oct 16, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


I think it looks great. I also think that you did a great job on it. It is so much fun to make your own tool and see it work. I really like mine. I am going to make mine so it is self feeding. I am happy to see that you built one. Great job.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Yes, It was quite a thrill to pass that first piece of wood through & see it working. I really should have credited yours as it was one of the things that set me thinking about making one. I'll be interested in seeing how you deal with the self feeder.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Stewart you are an amazing craftsman. I have seen these plans several times and opted for the Performax 16-32. I'm happy with it, but I didn't build it myself (


----------



## woodpick (Mar 29, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


That's look like a pretty nifty unit, Stewart! I've been thinking about building one. I'm curious as to what you used to stick the black velcro (I'm assuming that's what it is) on the drum. Also, is it a problem to manually push the material through? I've seen some with a manual handle feed and others with an automatic feed. I'm not sure the benefit of building an automatic feed is worth it.

By the way, check out my website at www.woodshopics.com. I have a cool hand tool storage rack that you can easily build. It can be adapted to any wall space. Take a look at the router table that I built, also.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interest Dave. Yes, I used black velcro (hook). It's 4" wide self adhesive. My UK supplier is here . I trued up the drum as described on this page, then applied one or two coats of pva glue, lightly sanded it, removed dust with a tackrag and then carefully attached the Velcro. It seems to have adhered very well.

I haven't found manual feeding to be a problem. It seems quite easy to push through at a constant speed. Like you, I felt that building an automatic feed seemed an unnecessary complication .


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Great job Stewart. I was lucky enough to be given a 10" wide drum sander by a friend who was moving to a much wider machine. Regarding a power driven feed unit - I have one with variable speed which comes in useful when I want to reduce the dwell time under the sandpaper - e.g. the rosewoods tend to burn so I feed them through faster and it works (to a degree, and providing I frequently clean the sandpaper). Of course there's nothing to stop you handfeeding fast or slow, but I think I would be concerned about holding to a constant speed if it were me doing the feeding. Just offer this as 'food for thought'.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Stewart for all the links that will be a big help when building mine. Mike


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


To think I could have saved $1000 US by building my own instead of buying this lousy Delta 18/36 that I am stuck with…..The way it(Delta) is constructed , you would think that somebody made it at home out of salvaged parts anyway…..ie: Large cast iron hand wheel turning a 1/4" shaft connected to plastic gears to turn a cogged belt that turns four posts to raise and lower a cast iron feed bed that for the life of me and several attempts later , still does not sand evenly across the width of the drum….need I say more ???


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Missed this the first time around. Woohoo. I've wanted to try this and have a couple of the resources. The more the merrier. I'm thinking that this is much more doable now. Thanks.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Good luck with that Jeff. Please ask if you need any more informatiion.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


this is a great thread. It has me looking at other options now. thanks for all the post and links.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Glad to be of some help *Sac.*


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Wow. I bought a 25" dual drum sander that has complications that prevent me from using it. You were a lot smarter! This is great. Thanks for sharing the suppliers list, too.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


.....and it's still doing some great work Skylark53. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Great blog on shop made wide thicknesser drum sander.
Thanks for sharing.

I'm also very interested to build one. Looks like a fun and challenging project. 
I have got the 4" pulleyed electric motor and a mandrel bought at LeeValley. To replace the 12" shaft with longer steel rod say around 24" may not be a problem. 
The only problem is to find the hook and loop velcro tape of that size and also the suitable abrassive roll.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Hello *Woodworm*. Thanks for your interest in my sander. I'm certain you'd enjoy making a really successful version. Mine is 18" with a 1" shaft. There's no sign of vibration so a 24" one ought to be O.K.

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Convertape__W0QQ_armrsZ1 is where I got my Velcro. They were really helpful. If they will not ship to Malaysia, let me know & I could get it & ship it out. The abrasive - I'm not now sure where I got it, other than it was a supplier on ebay.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


very very good job.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Stewart for the info and the link. You're very helpful.
I will try to find online stores that carry both, Velcro and Abrasive to save shipping cost. If I need your assistance, I will PM you.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Very Cool, I was going to make one, until I lucked up on Craigslist… Looks like yours will get the job done! Very well built, nice work!


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing, for the links, and for your pics and information. It would be nice to have to sand door panels and the stock I get that often shows inperfections only after the final finish is applied. I'm going to give it a try.

One question before I start. Have you considered making one with the roller under the table? Pls. look at the link for an example.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2061030/23881/SandFlee-Portable-18-Drum-Sander.aspx


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


*Tyka* - I'm happy to be of some help. I went for the style I did, because I'd had the idea at the time to use it for acoustic guitar components. (It will happen one day!). I may be wrong, but I couldn't envisage passing very flexible pieces of wood (a few millimetres thick) over the SandFlee roller. I felt happier with the flat, solid platen underneath. Good luck with yours.

Wish I had a pound (or even a dollar) for every time this project was read (nearly 35,000!)


----------



## JOVIMECA (Mar 30, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


very good tool


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd let you know, Stewart, that your page here is what got me started on my drum sander. Its now coming up to a year old and still going strong. Thank you.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thanks *Martyn*. I'm pleased that I was some help. Mine's had three years of regular use. I'm amazed that this blog has had 38419 reads!


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Interesting, really impressed considering that was all under £100!

drum sander reviews


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Many thanks Jonathan. Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## Clockman (Oct 3, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Hello Stewart, I am making one something like yours but a bit taller, thank you for all the information and links , when you say that the motor is geared down, how did you do that, I have not got the motor yet still looking on ebay, and maybe Axminster power tools but they are a lot more expensive there about £116 for 2hp, but I would like it to run at about 1400rpm and be 2hp, which is in line with the Jet drum sanders, I was planning on a steel bar 3/4 inch thick that I already have and the drum 5 inch MDF discs x 20 inch wide, do you see any problems with that, Thanks for your help


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Blimey; this post has now had nearly 43,000 reads!

Good luck with your project *Clockman*. By 'gearing' I actually meant the speed reduction afforded by the ratio of the belt drive pulleys. I had to be patient searching for my motor, but it eventually paid off.


----------



## Clockman (Oct 3, 2011)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Hello Stewart, can you tell me which sandpaper you use, I have found this on ebay but don't think it will last very long, I have ordered one roll to try it out, I did get the velcro backing from the place that you got yours, thank you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270628127314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## dustfan (Mar 6, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


What extraction systems are you guys using in your workshops? One of my industry suppliers recondition dust extraction equipment in the UK, you might want to check them out.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Great sander Stewart, It makes you think, with so many people making their own drum sanders how can it be that there is not an affordable model commercially available?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Good point Mauricio.


----------



## saproc (Apr 7, 2012)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


Thats a good tool you have built. As you say space is a luxury. So it has to be compact. I too have been thinking of making one. Might start one soon. Once again a nice bit of work on your part


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

YorkshireStewart said:


> *Thicknessing drum sander - shop made*
> 
> I've had a fancy for a thicknessing sander but a 10-20 inch model costs the equivalent of $1000 US over here and there's no way I can justify that sort of spending so I looked into making one of my own. There's no shortage of help to be had on the world-wide-web. The links I found useful include:
> 
> ...


It's still going strong Saproc. Surely it can't be 2149 days since I posted this!


----------

